# Hubby working in UK best way of communicating has no wifi



## Kelmcc (15 Sep 2015)

Hi 

I am with 3 ireland and so is my husband. He has recently taken a job in London. In order for us to communicate  (low cost) whst is the bedt option. The place he is living has no option of getting wifi. 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## millieforbes (15 Sep 2015)

Have you looked into "three like home"?

*Three Like Home Add On.*
Make sure you get the best value when roaming. For all customers on one of our Flex and Flex Max price plans who have joined or upgraded with Three after 30th April 2013 or after 4th April 2014 for Unlimited Flex Max customers, our Three Like Home add-on offers you the best value for calls and texts to Ireland when you're roaming on a participating Three network abroad. The Three Like Home add-on gives you a bundle of 300 flexi units - which you can use to make calls, receive calls and send texts to Ireland while you're away. Receiving texts are free! And, for anyone on one of our All You Can Eat Data plans, 2GB data is also included.


----------



## vandriver (16 Sep 2015)

Your phone will hop networks,looking for the best signal when roaming.Just make sure that your husbands phone is actually on three before making that call!(Oh and turn off data roaming for the same reason)
Alternatively, something like this UK sim only deal might suit
https://www.o2.co.uk/shop/sim-cards...ELsmPMB_UJJdrkqEOEqEaAlpT8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.dds


----------



## Páid (16 Sep 2015)

If you're both willing to switch.... 

I have a Spanish friend who uses Vodafone friends and family to talk to his family back in Spain at no cost.

Alternatively, if you have unlimited internet with Three in Ireland, there are lots of places where you can get free wifi in London. There are even apps to let you know where the closest place is. You could use WhatsApp, Facebook, Viber, etc. for free voice or video calls.


----------



## demoivre (16 Sep 2015)

Check out lycamobile which has very cheap rates for International calls. Also unlock codes in general can be bought on e bay fairly cheaply.


----------



## G7979 (16 Sep 2015)

get a uk mobile and use the skype app or viber or whatsapp etc


----------



## vandriver (16 Sep 2015)

sahd said:


> The original  poster said that her husband can't get easy access to wifi - so these options aren't really viable.


They are using the phone's data bundle.


----------



## G7979 (16 Sep 2015)

Cheap uk package with a data bundle means they can use the phone, no need for wifi and plenty of free options out there to use to ensure no further costs, if they are both iphones they can facetime etc, the possibilities are endless. No idea what the options are but a pay as you go phone, or sim only plan if the Irish smart phone is unlocked will reduce the costs even further. There is also the possibility of keeping the Irish phone, finding a wifi hotspot and again using the free apps available.

I travel a fair bit with work, mainly to the US and use hotel wifi and skype - no roaming charges or call charges, but thats ok for a few days, if this is a long term thing then its not ideal, you may not be able to reach each other if there was an emergency


----------



## mathepac (17 Sep 2015)

Hotels, cafes, cinemas, libraries, shopping centres, motor-way services in the UK have free WiFi available. Put a "WiFi finder" finder app in his phone and it'll track down nearby hot-spots.

Assuming of course it's a smart-phone


----------



## moneybox (17 Sep 2015)

Kelmcc said:


> Hi
> 
> I am with 3 ireland and so is my husband. He has recently taken a job in London. In order for us to communicate  (low cost) whst is the bedt option. The place he is living has no option of getting wifi.
> 
> Many thanks in advance



Hi. Get your husband to have a look at giffgaff.com. They are an Internet based mobile phone company which run on O2 network. It works by way of purchasing goodybags for UK minutes text and data. 10 pounds will buy him sufficient talk and data per month  in the UK. In addition he will have the option of buying credit for international calls, with his credit he will be able to call landlines in Ireland for 2p per minute and mobiles for 5p per minute. I have tried all the regular companies who have fleeced me with international calls even Lycra charges something like 18p per minute to ring ireland. Nothing beats giffgaff.com. You not tied into contracts you top up online when ever it suits you and he can set the charge to recur every month from.his current account.  I have been using them for two years and can say I have saved an absolute fortune.


----------

